# How 'Bout Them Cowboys!



## Ndodson79605 (Dec 19, 2012)

Ok RIU. I can't find a Cowboys thread, so where are my True Blue family at? What about that last game against the Steelers? Brandon Carr's pick for the win? Holy shit! I got so stoned afterwards. That was an awesome play!


----------



## aknight3 (Dec 19, 2012)

im an eagles fan...


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 19, 2012)

From what I swathe cowboys suck. They barley beat the steelers actually almost lost. And the steelers lost to the raiders. 
So all in all the cowboys still suck. Sorry I still love u though.


----------



## Trolling (Dec 19, 2012)

Broncos































Bitches...


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 19, 2012)

Trolling said:


> Broncos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Denver and Houston is going to be one hell of a playoff game. There are talking about putting that game on pay per view.
ill pay in a heart beat.


----------



## Trolling (Dec 19, 2012)

I hope not, didn't even know they do that now days.

< Poor man with regular tv. Will still get to enjoy them when they play in the Superbowl.


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 19, 2012)

Trolling said:


> I hope not, didn't even know they do that now days.
> 
> < Poor man with regular tv. Will still get to enjoy them when they play in the Superbowl.


I was joking. Just trying to pump up the game.


----------



## Ndodson79605 (Dec 20, 2012)

I thought this was supposed to be for Cowboys fans. That is why I created this thread. Sorry to all y'all on here, but I can't find a single Cowboy fan, so I created this thread. I don't need a bunch of nay-sayers in here talking down on my team. I know it may be in friendly jest, but all I wanted to do was find fans of the Dallas Cowboys. And honestly Mongo, you mustn't have watched the full game. Yeah, the game went back and forth, but the Cowboys have been playing better and better each game. And they kicked the Eagles' ass. And they've won 5 out of their last 6 games. And Dez Bryant played a good game with a broken finger. And if Cowboys suck, that means that Brandon Carr wouldn't have the capacity (or talent or whatever) to intercept Rothlesburger's pass and put the ball on the 1 yard line. 
So, as I said again, this is for Cowboys fans. Sorry to sound like a dick, but hey. Gotta get my point across somehow!


----------



## genuity (Dec 20, 2012)

its all good ,no matter what the boys do,they will always have undercover fans,who spit hate......haha all in fun.

dez is a up incomeing beast,and carr is the man we been waiting on.

dam,the cowboys play the only close game in the world......haha

fan22.


----------



## Ndodson79605 (Dec 20, 2012)

Dez is a beast. And so is Murray. And that's just the offensive line. Demarcus Ware and Morris Claiborne are killers on D. Ware always gets at least one devastating sack per game.


----------



## genuity (Dec 20, 2012)

Ndodson79605 said:


> Dez is a beast. And so is Murray. And that's just the offensive line. Demarcus Ware and Morris Claiborne are killers on D. Ware always gets at least one devastating sack per game.


so should they keep jason garret?


----------



## Ndodson79605 (Dec 20, 2012)

I mean, hey, when they brought him in, he helped them finish out the season strong. So far this year, he seems to be doing good. If Romo could stop throwing picks, and his defenders protect him in the pocket, we'd be better. And some of these games where they do that bullshit 4th quarter comeback. Don't play hard in just the 4th. Play hard throughout the whole damn game! That's what they get paid to do. 
And now that Miles Austin isn't dropping the ball so much, and Dwayne Harris is starting to play more, we can finish the season strong, and start the post season like some beasts!


----------



## gooseyboy (Dec 20, 2012)

*accrington stanley pmsfl*


----------



## genuity (Dec 20, 2012)

Ndodson79605 said:


> I mean, hey, when they brought him in, he helped them finish out the season strong. So far this year, he seems to be doing good. If Romo could stop throwing picks, and his defenders protect him in the pocket, we'd be better. And some of these games where they do that bullshit 4th quarter comeback. Don't play hard in just the 4th. Play hard throughout the whole damn game! That's what they get paid to do.
> And now that Miles Austin isn't dropping the ball so much, and Dwayne Harris is starting to play more, we can finish the season strong, and start the post season like some beasts!


i only ask do to some of his play calling,3 down & 1,and you got romo droping back,with no runningback,with that o-line....it just gets me all the time.
other than that,he is fine,i do want him to show a lil more"fight" & trust in the backs.


----------



## Ndodson79605 (Dec 20, 2012)

Right. And he stopped using Witten like he was. And Witten can pretty much grab that football out of the air anywhere.


----------



## Marla 420 (Dec 21, 2012)

Cowboys can win the divison if they beat the saints and redskins. It's all in their hands now, they are basically in play off mode now. I hope they can do it but I don't have faith in them.


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 21, 2012)

Marla 420 said:


> Cowboys can win the divison if they beat the saints and redskins. It's all in their hands now, they are basically in play off mode now. I hope they can do it but I don't have faith in them.


They can't beat either one of those teams. At least they put a lot of good people to work with the stadium and shit. The cowboys haven't had a good team since 1995. Maybe next year though, they should move on Alex smith put Romo as back up.


----------



## genuity (Dec 22, 2012)

a mongo frog said:


> They can't beat either one of those teams. At least they put a lot of good people to work with the stadium and shit. The cowboys haven't had a good team since 1995. Maybe next year though, they should move on Alex smith put Romo as back up.


haha,just like they cant beat the steelers...........haha,or the benbagls.
95 was a good yr,but its 2012,a new day,a new time.

i see they still got you talking about that team from back then........


----------



## VER D (Dec 22, 2012)

i wuz a cowboy fan till i realized how much they suck now


----------



## ta2drvn (Dec 22, 2012)

Redskins all the way! Cowboy hater in the flesh! Aaaahhhwwwwaaaa ggrrrrrrr! 

But seriously it is not the NFC of the glory days, nobody in division has really shown to be at the caliber of an elite team just yet, but I think over next few seasons it'll get back to a brutal division, but its philly's turn at the bottom...

Cowboys and Redskins gonna be a great game, I think they both win this week, NY loses, close game but Redskins will beat Cowboys on turn overs and I dont think Romo will perform and Morris will.


----------



## genuity (Dec 22, 2012)

why did the football gods put rg3 in the nfc east?
for real,next yr or two,them skins will be real hot,i just hope we start to draft better.

you could be right about that game,we do not do well with them running qb's.
but we know them know.........


----------



## ta2drvn (Dec 22, 2012)

even more overlooked is the combo of having an agressive rg111 and a back up as good as Cousins is with a running game that morris brings is gonna give the nfc big headaches, especially the east.


----------



## Ndodson79605 (Dec 22, 2012)

I hate how RG3 came out of nowhere and happens to be good. But I believe that we can do it. I've been watching some NFL shows like on ESPN and NFL AM and they had on this one episode, a fish tank. They were doing "sink or swim" picks for the rest of the season, and when they tried to spike the Cowboys Helmet, it didn't sink. They had to push it down to make it go. My best friend and I watched that particular episode, and we believe it's a sign. Since then we've came out of nowhere and started playing hard. 5 out of our last 6 games we've won. People said they wouldn't take the Steelers. Guess what? They took the Steelers. Yeah, they got sloppy in spots, but it was a win. The game before that? A definite win. I believe we'll see the post season for sure, and we're gonna come in strong, full steam. I got a weird feeling about them this season. A good weird feeling. Something's gonna happen. We just gotta put a bit more faith in them. I'm a believer.


----------



## genuity (Dec 23, 2012)

Ndodson79605 said:


> I hate how RG3 came out of nowhere and happens to be good. But I believe that we can do it. I've been watching some NFL shows like on ESPN and NFL AM and they had on this one episode, a fish tank. They were doing "sink or swim" picks for the rest of the season, and when they tried to spike the Cowboys Helmet, it didn't sink. They had to push it down to make it go. My best friend and I watched that particular episode, and we believe it's a sign. Since then we've came out of nowhere and started playing hard. 5 out of our last 6 games we've won. People said they wouldn't take the Steelers. Guess what? They took the Steelers. Yeah, they got sloppy in spots, but it was a win. The game before that? A definite win. I believe we'll see the post season for sure, and we're gonna come in strong, full steam. I got a weird feeling about them this season. A good weird feeling. Something's gonna happen. We just gotta put a bit more faith in them. I'm a believer.


im with ya.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 23, 2012)

Cowboys. Ain't shit....saints drop 40 on them today n kill playoff hopes ...


----------



## nastynate420 (Dec 23, 2012)

Kill what??? We jus gotta WIN and we are in!!!!


----------



## genuity (Dec 23, 2012)

someone who knows lil about football.........


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 23, 2012)

[email protected] the cow turds.....did you really believe these chumps were making the playoffs? Cmon now...Garrett is a clown...leather face skelator is retarded ....never gonna happen.


----------



## Ndodson79605 (Dec 24, 2012)

Well, to all you people running up in my thread, talking shit for lack of anything better to do, EVEN THOUGH I CLEARLY SAID THAT THIS WAS A THREAD FOR COWBOYS FANS, HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA!!! Thanks for being a hater. You've proven to me that you're a person who thrives on negativity and bringing other people down. Good for y'all. Thank you.
Now for the people on this thread that actually matter (Cowboys fans), don't let last night's game get y'all down. The Giants lost, so that gives us a chance still for the playoffs and home field advantage. That game was pretty shitty, especially when Murray fumbled. That blew my mind. Out of all of our players, he was last person I would think would fumble. But hey, have no fear Cowboy fans, we still have a shot. We just need to play stupid hard against the Skins.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 24, 2012)

Public forum....look it up, they suck....deal with it...n have a merry Xmas.


----------



## genuity (Dec 24, 2012)

dont worry about corso,just put it on ignore.

that was one hell of a game,on to the skins we go,and the way he was looking......he gonna have to be"ware" of the ryan rush that is going to come at him.
haha,the giants are on a total melt down.


----------



## Ndodson79605 (Dec 24, 2012)

Oh, I know it's a public forum. And while I respect everyone's right to free speech, I just disagree with those who take that and run with it. Why purposely try to instigate others? It's pointless. If ya need a kick out of life, try bungee jumping or smoking pot.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 24, 2012)

Just two men talking sports, don't be so sensitive ....even if rgiii went down, cousins looks real solid...believe the game is in wash....don't see Dallas winning....Garrett has to go...if they get Sean Payton they will be relevant again immediately.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Ndodson79605 said:


> Well, to all you people running up in my thread, talking shit for lack of anything better to do, EVEN THOUGH I CLEARLY SAID THAT THIS WAS A THREAD FOR COWBOYS FANS, HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA!!! Thanks for being a hater. You've proven to me that you're a person who thrives on negativity and bringing other people down. Good for y'all. Thank you.
> Now for the people on this thread that actually matter (Cowboys fans), don't let last night's game get y'all down. The Giants lost, so that gives us a chance still for the playoffs and home field advantage. That game was pretty shitty, especially when Murray fumbled. That blew my mind. Out of all of our players, he was last person I would think would fumble. But hey, have no fear Cowboy fans, we still have a shot. We just need to play stupid hard against the Skins.


You will NEVER win another title under Jones b/c no credible scouting staff nor coaching staff wish to work for the asshole.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 24, 2012)

Jimmy Johnson had it in his contract that he made every football decision....once he left the the franchise went into the crapper...for two reasons

1. Salary cap
2. Skeletor started to think he was capable of running shit.


----------



## Ndodson79605 (Dec 24, 2012)

Hey, Garrett in my eyes is legit. When he signed on, he helped us finish out that season fairly decent. Gave us good draft pick position. It's not all on the coaches. And while I don't like Jones myself, I think it's up to the players to really bring home the win. The owner isn't on the field. The players are. And even though Romo is a half-cracked quarter back, it's also on the rest of the team. Romo has a 3-1 December so far. That's his best yet. And Dez Bryant is playing harder than ever with a finger that needs surgery. It's just the coordination between QB and the receivers that sucks sometimes. And Romo is shitty under pressure. Plus his offensive tackles and guards don't do shit for defending him in the pocket. Not everyone is playing hard enough. I could go on forever, but I won't. I love my team, and I believe they can do it, but they need to buckle down. 
And I'm not being sensitive, I'm just tired of everyone dogging on the Cowboys. And dogging hard. They're not the only team in the entire NFL. So many teams are worse than us this year. We still have one last shot at the playoffs. Look at how many teams are already out of the playoffs this year. What about those teams? I mean, give us a break. We _know_ our team kinda sucks, but most of us believe that we can get it together. And hey, let's be honest, some of these games the Cowboys have played this year were pretty fucking good games. Some of the plays that were made? Are you kidding me? That's some amazing football.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 24, 2012)

Yeah...but Jones is the g.m. which is retarded.


----------



## Ndodson79605 (Dec 24, 2012)

I agree with that.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 25, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> Yeah...but Jones is the g.m. which is retarded.


Exactly, the man thinks he can scout and therefore places coaching staffs in very difficult positions...it's tough to win consistently with this scenario.


----------



## ...... (Dec 28, 2012)

aknight3 said:


> im an eagles fan...


Still can't believe we got swept by the bitch ass Cowboys.I'd rather see RG3 get to the playoffs then Dallas any day.I hope Washington whoops there ass.I think either team will go 1 and done though,unless RG3 pulls some Tebow shit and catches a team sleeping lol.I can't believe how bad the NFC East has been the last few years though,this division's slowly turning into the new West.The Eagles will be back in a few years to re claim the crown.Just need a QB and a couple new coaches lol.


----------



## genuity (Dec 28, 2012)

...... said:


> Still can't believe we got swept by the bitch ass Cowboys.I'd rather see RG3 get to the playoffs then Dallas any day.I hope Washington whoops there ass.I think either team will go 1 and done though,unless RG3 pulls some Tebow shit and catches a team sleeping lol.I can't believe how bad the NFC East has been the last few years though,this division's slowly turning into the new West.The Eagles will be back in a few years to re claim the crown.Just need a QB and a couple new coaches lol.


hahaha..........the smeagles are done forever.
88 88 88 88 88 88 88 88


----------



## Ndodson79605 (Dec 28, 2012)

Ya never know though. The Eagles could keep Nick Foles and get rid of Vick. That would be a step in the right direction. He's got a bit of respectable game to him. I have seen him in action. They just gotta use him a lot more.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Dec 28, 2012)

The Cowboys are at leaste doing decent this year not as good as 95 ,,,, hopefully in the not so distant future they reclaim true glory


----------



## B166ER420 (Dec 28, 2012)

NFL POWER RANKINGS #1-DALLAS COWBOYS...............1960-2010?
456-339-6 ...overall...Playoffs.......32-24...Superbowls........5-3
20 consecutive win seasons....1966-1985
Highest valued NFL franchise 1.7BILLION.........yeah BILLION!!!
Keep hating on AMERICA'S TEAM...........GO COWBOYS!!!!!!!fuck the Deadskins


----------



## genuity (Dec 28, 2012)

Ndodson79605 said:


> Ya never know though. The Eagles could keep Nick Foles and get rid of Vick. That would be a step in the right direction. He's got a bit of respectable game to him. I have seen him in action. They just gotta use him a lot more.


send sanchez to the eagles,and tebow to redskins.....
then they both will be movein in the right direction,and let eli do eli.

nick would be a nice back up for romo.


----------



## Ndodson79605 (Dec 28, 2012)

Yeah he would. Get rid of Orton. He ain't done shit. Then let Nick take over for Romo in a couple years or so.


----------



## Ndodson79605 (Dec 28, 2012)

It might become a controversial move, especially with Cowboys and Eagles being almost as big of rivals as the Steelers, Redskins, and Giants. And for Nick Foles to jump in for Romo full time in a couple-few years, would be a big move, but if Romo can't step up his game (he's only 3-something hundred yards from hitting 5,000 complete yards). Come on now. That ain't half bad in a full season. But Foles has so much potential and he's young. Romo was back-up for a little bit before he came out full-time in '06. That's a decent career. He's always been wishy-washy. No legendary Aikmen, or even better, Staughbeck. But give the guy some props for doing what he has done. Still though, he's older than me, and I'm in my 30's. I played half a season of JV as a wide receiver and fill-in running back. My cousin was quarter back and I know what they go through. It may be big leagues, but the games' fundamentals are the same. You play for the game. You don't play for nothing. You go out there and coordinate properly. Sometimes, and last few bad seasons, more often than not, Romo has not been coordinating properly. Yes, it's also on his backs and receivers, but they run their routes and he still comes up short sometimes. Some of those plays require some crazy maneuvering. Nonetheless, I digress. Romo is decent, but if we could grab a young buck, like Colt McCoy (cause let's be honest, the Longhorns were crazy good when he played for them), and another as back-up, get rid of Rob Ryan, and get more defensive players off the injury list, we could become the Cowboys from the old days. The championship winning Cowboys. The SuperBowl winning Cowboys.


----------



## Ndodson79605 (Dec 29, 2012)

Hey, any of y'all football fans on here play FanDuel.com? Me and my buddy just went in on 3 $1 games, with one prize being $225, and 2 prizes being $2500. And one of our biggest picks is Adrien Peterson. How 'bout that? Cowboys fans going for a Viking in some fantasy football. Hey, ya never know. If we win any of those games, we're gonna pay off some bills.


----------



## Ndodson79605 (Dec 29, 2012)

Nobody? Not any kind of fantasy football people? I know there's always crazy talk going on in Politics and Toke n Talk, but sports is just hit or miss isn't it?


----------



## TigerClock (Dec 30, 2012)

Come on cowboys need a win tonight!


----------



## Trolling (Dec 30, 2012)

B166ER420 said:


> NFL POWER RANKINGS #1-DALLAS COWBOYS...............1960-2010?
> 456-339-6 ...overall...Playoffs.......32-24...Superbowls........5-3
> 20 consecutive win seasons....1966-1985
> Highest valued NFL franchise 1.7BILLION.........yeah BILLION!!!
> Keep hating on AMERICA'S TEAM...........GO COWBOYS!!!!!!!fuck the Deadskins



http://minnesota.sbnation.com/2012/12/26/3805342/nfl-power-rankings-2012-week-17-minnesota-vikings-green-bay-packers



Broncos











Bitches!


----------



## TigerClock (Dec 30, 2012)

Luck appears to be on our side tonight so far!


----------



## B166ER420 (Dec 30, 2012)

http://nfl-franchises.findthedata.org/compare/3-22/Dallas-Cowboys-vs-Denver- Broncos
cowboys vs broncos all time 5-6-0.......but the Boy's got SUPERBOWL XII from the broncos 27-10


















Go COWBOYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





















bitches


----------



## Trolling (Dec 30, 2012)

Didn't know we were talking about the past lol, I guess that's all the Cowboys have no.....is the past.


----------



## B166ER420 (Dec 30, 2012)

Trolling said:


> Didn't know we were talking about the past lol, I guess that's all the Cowboys have no.....is the past.


Im sorry but I had to look it up........lol......2011 preseason was the most recent cowboys vs broncos,24-23 Cowboys.Broncos have won about 5 in a row against us,the broncos are good....gotta give Peyton his due.....we are lucky to get to witness the GOAT at quarterback!


----------



## Trolling (Dec 30, 2012)

Well I just turned to the game, (was watching animation domination lol) looks like a good one. Not particularly rooting for anyone, never do unless the Broncos are playing, I like the games to be close and 7, 7 in the 3rd looks like it has been so far.

And yeah it's mainly because of Payton, wouldn't have made it this far without him I don't think. Can't wait for the playoffs to start, about to get reply interesting.


----------



## TigerClock (Dec 30, 2012)

Shit .... Not looking to good.


----------



## TigerClock (Dec 30, 2012)

Well.... Fuck.


----------



## B166ER420 (Dec 30, 2012)

Like Romo a lot good guy.......great golfer......BUT its time for him to go.......Tony Oh! No!!!!! lost another one........I wonder how many they've lost directly because of him........you know,under 2 minutes left he int,fumble,botched snap......Washington is lucky to have a two headed monster....Alfred Morris IS GOOD!





COWBOYS ARE DONE!!!!!!!! SOO IS THIS SHITTY THREADPEACE


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Dec 30, 2012)

This was regrettably the most foreseeable outcome better luck next year for Dallas.


----------



## Ndodson79605 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yeah, this was fucked. Tony has to go. We need a new QB. One who don't throw so many goddamn interceptions. Until then, I'm throwing in the towel on the Cowboys. Me and my best friend just lost faith in our team, because Romo can't do a damn thing right. They'd be better off with a blind guy in a wheelchair.


----------



## B166ER420 (Dec 31, 2012)

Ndodson79605 said:


> Yeah, this was fucked. Tony has to go. We need a new QB. One who don't throw so many goddamn interceptions. Until then, I'm throwing in the towel on the Cowboys. Me and my best friend just lost faith in our team, because Romo can't do a damn thing right. They'd be better off with a blind guy in a wheelchair.


DON'T lose faith in the COWBOYS dude!We need better lb's and db's, the future doesn't look any better.....if we can get a quality headcoach I think it will start to turn around,until then......... its loserville!


GO COWBOYS!!......................................................................................................................GO TEXANS!!


----------



## doublejj (Dec 31, 2012)

Alex Smith will soon be available!lol!


----------



## Marla 420 (Dec 31, 2012)

Terrible outing. No excuses can be made this year, they knew what they had to do and they got carved up by a rookie QB (While Romo was looking like a rookie).


----------



## jjfw (Dec 31, 2012)

OK, Enough, see ya in September, or whenever 2013 starts. Cowgirls are done. Over, see ya, Bye. Now the Big Boys Play.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 31, 2012)

Fuck the cowboys....told ya those pretenders would wet the bed ....rg3 is $$$$$


----------



## genuity (Dec 31, 2012)

B166ER420 said:


> DON'T lose faith in the COWBOYS dude!We need better lb's and db's, the future doesn't look any better.....if we can get a quality headcoach I think it will start to turn around,until then......... its loserville!
> 
> 
> GO COWBOYS!!......................................................................................................................GO TEXANS!!


now that is real talk.
did you see ware? them int did not add to points,so no biggie,but thhat front line has to get younger on D,and our O-line.
and like i said a NEW headcoach,or a hot off coach.

better to lose now,than go get a real ass beatin by seahawks.


----------

